# Putting a snail in 10 gal. with Honeycomb?



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Do you think he will be bothered by it (he rarely flares- not even at his reflection)? He is super sweet, but he has been in that tank by himself for 2 years and i am afraid he will be stressed because something else is in his territory, although he is smaller then most bettas and there is plenty of room in the tank. I have a lot of algae in my tank, so the snail dosent have to worry about food, plus i have algae wafers if it isn't sufficient. My ph is high, and my water very hard. So my main question, what do you think will happen? I am only planning on ONE mystery snail, thats it. Can the snail harm my betta?
For more info on Honeycomb, visit any of my posts, threads or public profiles.

Note: i have had mystery snails before(2) but they only lived for 2 weeks (i was very inexperienced in the hobby then) and i have done a lot of research since so i can say i am confident i can provide it a home and a healthy diet and environment.

Any comments or appropriate questions welcome 

Thanks again!:lol:


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have some blond apple snails in my tanks now. They tend to nip at their antenna, but now they crawl around with the antenna retracted... They do a pretty good job of cleaning the sides of algae. The Betta's no longer take much interest in them.

Jeff.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

jeffegg2 said:


> I have some blond apple snails in my tanks now. They tend to nip at their antenna, but now they crawl around with the antenna retracted... They do a pretty good job of cleaning the sides of algae. The Betta's no longer take much interest in them.
> 
> Jeff.


Thanks Jeff,

looks like Honeycomb will have a new tank mate


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd reccomend nerite snails, they do a great job of eating algae, and are much smaller than apple/mystery snails. The snail in my avatar is my nerite, named Usain Bolt. :-]


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I'd reccomend nerite snails, they do a great job of eating algae, and are much smaller than apple/mystery snails. The snail in my avatar is my nerite, named Usain Bolt. :-]


Cute name Maisy! You know what i think my local petco has them for sale, but they are marked marine? Are they hardy because i have a very high ph and very hard water, and i also have been having some nitrite/nitrate issues lately, as my tank seems to be going through a mini cycle(i cleaned a little too much i think). I have a 10 gallon


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Cute name Maisy! You know what i think my local petco has them for sale, but they are marked marine? Are they hardy because i have a very high ph and very hard water, and i also have been having some nitrite/nitrate issues lately, as my tank seems to be going through a mini cycle(i cleaned a little too much i think). I have a 10 gallon


They are freshwater, but need brackish to breed. Hard water is perfect for snails, it makes their shells stronger.  Mine has been alive for almost 6 months in my tanks.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> They are freshwater, but need brackish to breed. Hard water is perfect for snails, it makes their shells stronger.  Mine has been alive for almost 6 months in my tanks.


Perfect thanks 

does that apply to all nerite snails or just the zebra nerite ones? (freshwater)


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Zebra is just a colour pattern.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Zebra is just a colour pattern.


so that means any nerite snail could work? perfect thanks Maisy


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/snail/nerite.php


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Great site thank you so much!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> so that means any nerite snail could work? perfect thanks Maisy


Yes, that I know of. Zebra is the most commonly found, and I believe they are the ones sold at Petco. I got a rarer kind at my LPS, a Ruby Spotted Nerite (Sometimes called Onion Nerite).


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Great site thank you so much!


 Your welcome!! I'm glad to help.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Yes, that I know of. Zebra is the most commonly found, and I believe they are the ones sold at Petco. I got a rarer kind at my LPS, a Ruby Spotted Nerite (Sometimes called Onion Nerite).


ooh the Ruby sounds interesting....but i think i am getting a Zebra because petco is the only one in my area that carries them  Cant wait for the little guy, my tank has a lot of algae(when i was a beginner i put it by a window-so smart of me huh?) and i have algae tablets for him if he is a really good little cleaner  can also give him fresh veggies once a month or so.

How often should he get the algae tablets ?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I feed mine algae tablets every 2 or 3 days. Sometimes he doesn't eat them, though. 

Make sure that you have a secure lid, I've heard stories of them crawling out, mine never has, though. =)


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I feed mine algae tablets every 2 or 3 days. Sometimes he doesn't eat them, though.
> 
> Make sure that you have a secure lid, I've heard stories of them crawling out, mine never has, though. =)


Thanks, i do have a lid and i have a lot of algae in my tank right now, so i think i can hold off on the algae tablets for awhile, then i will give it to him 2-3 times a week. I sure hope mine dosent crawl out :shock:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Make sure to post pictures when you get him!! =)

How often are you doing water changes, and how much water is being changed? Do you have a gravel siphon? 

I found that mine loves cucumber.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I will post a pic!  I do water changes once a week, and change about 25-30% of the water normally. I do have a gravel siphon, and use it with every water change by vacuuming the gravel.



Cucumber- i will put that on my list


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome. That's just what you need to be doing.  I've heard they like spinach too, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I have two tiger nerite snails with Teeney in my 10 Gal that I got at petco. I don't have algae problems, I just got them cos they're cute and can't reproduce in freshwater.

I put them in a betta cup with algae wafers broken into pieces about every other day and float them in the tank. I leave them in the cup until they aren't focused on the food anymore, and are just crawling around. I do this so that teeny cannot steal their food xD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Maisy and Teeney! Gteat advice! I will either be getting him tomorrow or Friday! I am so excited! Do you think i should get one or two? I am siked! 

I will try pinch and cucumbers. @MaisyDawgThirteen, glad to hear i am doing the right thing


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Thanks Maisy and Teeney! Gteat advice! I will either be getting him tomorrow or Friday! I am so excited! Do you think i should get one or two? I am siked!
> 
> I will try pinch and cucumbers. @MaisyDawgThirteen, glad to hear i am doing the right thing


One or two, it's your choice. Just know that if you get a male & a female, they WILL produce eggs (the eggs won't hatch though) and Ive heard from others that the eggs are annoying to clean. If you're lucky you will get two males like me  it's very difficult to tell their gender and it took me about a month to realize mine are both males xD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> One or two, it's your choice. Just know that if you get a male & a female, they WILL produce eggs (the eggs won't hatch though) and Ive heard from others that the eggs are annoying to clean. If you're lucky you will get two males like me  it's very difficult to tell their gender and it took me about a month to realize mine are both males xD


Thanks Teeney, but i have heard that they can only reproduce in brackish and marine environments


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Thanks Teeney, but i have heard that they can only reproduce in brackish and marine environments


When it says they "cannot successfully reproduce in fresh water" it means you won't end up with babies. They make eggs no matter what water they're in but they only hatch when in brackish/salt water. :/


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> When it says they "cannot successfully reproduce in fresh water" it means you won't end up with babies. They make eggs no matter what water they're in but they only hatch when in brackish/salt water. :/


Oh darn it i thought i wouldn't have snail babies :shock:

Thanks Teeney, thank goodness i didn't make that mistake:shock:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Oh darn it i thought i wouldn't have snail babies :shock:
> 
> Thanks Teeney, thank goodness i didn't make that mistake:shock:


Well you won't have babies, you will have eggs that'll never hatch xD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Well you won't have babies, you will have eggs that'll never hatch xD


bleh, i still get grossed out by snail and fish eggs XD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> bleh, i still get grossed out by snail and fish eggs XD


xD I wonder what would come out if you break one ... :hmm:


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> xD I wonder what would come out if you break one ... :hmm:


Yolk....

Anything is better than those darn pond snails that reproduce like bunnies and you get them all over everything.... and hard to get rid of!!

Jeff.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd stick with one if I were you, no egg clutches. :/


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

*A couple more Q's.........??????*



MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I'd stick with one if I were you, no egg clutches. :/


Perfect, just found out tomorrow i will be getting my single, (most likely Zebra) Nerite snail from petco. On friday i have to go somewhere for a couple days (i already have somebody to feed the betta, and the snail has a good amount of algae) but do you think i should hold off getting the snail until monday so i see how they are with each other? Honeycomb is way smaller then most bettas, so a 10 gallon is pretty big, so i am hoping the snail with have enough room just in case it gets picked on. I am just concerned that if it does get picked on and dies, my water could foul up very quickly and i wouldn't be there to change it.


thoughts, ideas?:-D

Thanks, everybody has been a gigantic help!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

also my tank only has 6 silk plants in there for decoration(i took out the bridge because it was rough and tore Honeycombs fins). Should i but another decoration so the Nerite snail can have a place to hide if he needs to? if i do buy a decoration, do i just was it off before adding it? Do snails acclimate just like fish?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd wait until Monday if I were you, just in case.  

They don't really hide like bettas do, snails just get on with it and explore. lol If they need to hide they have their shell.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I'd wait until Monday if I were you, just in case.
> 
> They don't really hide like bettas do, snails just get on with it and explore. lol If they need to hide they have their shell.


Thanks Maisy! i just found out i can't today, so i will be getting him FOR SURE Monday  Excited!!!:-D


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Did you get him?


----------

